# Digital Channel Scan?



## VIP222 (Jun 25, 2007)

I tried to do this with my VIP222 twice and both times nothing was found. Anyone know why?


----------



## dennispap (Feb 1, 2007)

VIP222 said:


> I tried to do this with my VIP222 twice and both times nothing was found. Anyone know why?


What kind of antenna are you using, and how far are you from your towers?


----------



## VIP222 (Jun 25, 2007)

Nevermind I got it to work thanks anyway.


----------

